# Ant Boy Seeking Master! (OOC/RP/FEET)



## PancakeAnt (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello!

My name is Pancake, I'm an anthropomorphic ant boy who has a somewhat... strange addiction to feet.
If you're wondering at all what I'm about, feel free to check out my f-list or FA listed on my profile.
I'm here to try and find a Master, someone who wishes to own me as their 'foot slave' among other things.
I really have no limits, and I intend for the relationship to be of an adult nature.
If interested please let me know, I definitely need a nice pair of strong feet to dominate me~


----------

